# 9/11, where were you?



## Grand Guru (8/9/21)

It’s an event that has undoubtedly marked our generation, the way we see the world and probably our vision of religion whether we are pro or anti American, Muslims, Jews and Christians alike. Where were you that day? What was your reaction to the attacks? Did the attacks influence your vision of religion, friends, colleagues… and the world?

P.S: As usual, let’s keep it classy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/21)

I was in my board room at work watching it on the TV after getting an email from a mate. I was stunned! I'm not religious and it hasn't changed my outlook on religion. But it did mark a point in my life when I realised the world was in deep shit and still is!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/21)

Just came back from a couple of months in Mozambique on a project... was sitting in a warehouse in Midrand busy packing gear for another shipment out of country and walked into the office with the TV on. Watched the first plane hit and went cold.... 5 minutes later the entire logistic division was glued to the TV with the rest of us... and we saw the second one impact as well... did not affect me religiously or in any way with close relations to anyone, was more a thing of: "wow... that could happen, anywhere, any time and there is nothing anyone can do to stop it... so much time spent to ruin so many lives... such a waste of both..." It was not just a day in history, it changed the future for the whole world...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Munro31 (8/9/21)

I was in std 9, in hostil. Was a very scary time, one idiot at school was crying because his mom said we are going to war and we must all go fight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/9/21)

I recall the event vividly, as our Management team was in our boardroom on a video call with Convergys, a company based out of Cincinnati, when they interrupted the meeting to tell us what had just happened ... 
I recall they were besides themselves, clearly in shock, and were voicing their doom and gloom thoughts openly, shocking really, as this was their Exec. team, which pretty much blew the sale they were trying to make to us at the time, so I guess it had a knock-on effect with respect to the Vodacom vision, however in answer to your posed question; It didn't change my views and or vision in or on religion, friends, colleagues or the world for matter, including family friends and ex. colleagues in the US, and ... true to form ... life carried on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/9/21)

I dont remember what I was doing the day of the incident, but I remember making a diorama at the school's open-house, Twin-towers made of boxes and a plane flies into it with the help of steel wires as guides. Then I remember burning all of that at the end of the day in the school backyard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just came back from a couple of months in Mozambique on a project... was sitting in a warehouse in Midrand busy packing gear for another shipment out of country and walked into the office with the TV on. Watched the first plane hit and went cold.... 5 minutes later the entire logistic division was glued to the TV with the rest of us... and we saw the second one impact as well... did not affect me religiously or in any way with close relations to anyone, was more a thing of: "wow... that could happen, anywhere, any time and there is nothing anyone can do to stop it... so much time spent to ruin so many lives... such a waste of both..." It was not just a day in history, it changed the future for the whole world...


I was also still in Midrand, working at GE. Working at a US based company at the time increased the intensity for me personally. I'm an empath and it hit me really hard, trying to console a lot of my colleagues. But I'm not prejudiced against religions as I'm not bound to one. And I got a shit tonne of flak because I defended the Muslim religion against radical actions taken by sect groups. People tend to be unwavering in their convictions. All in all, it was a crazy day, and I spent most of it on the phone with SWAMBO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## supermoto (9/9/21)

I was driving a lorry along the M62 in the U.K. when the News came on the radio. I didn't get to see any footage of the event until I got home later that day.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (9/9/21)

I was at work. Was busy, so my attention was devided. Saw it on TV, but, it happened in America so I didn't pay attention to it because weird shit happens in America. It was only later that I read about the whole thing. Felt bad for the people affected.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (9/9/21)

I was in my home office with the TV on in the back ground. For some reason I clicked on straight away as to what was happening. I also knew that only one of the towers was insured as it was a case study we looked at.

Truly shocked as the events unfolded. The religious aspect never entered my head, the association was terrorist and after seeing and enduring "The Troubles" in Ireland I knew the indoctrination was terrorist based, not solely on religion.

What did piss me off was the crap that was spouted for weeks afterwards. This was a well planned and executed attack that did indeed change the world view.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/9/21)

I was in primary school, had just got home and watched the planes crash into the towers live. What a crazy thing to witness (on my dad's birthday). 

I've just finished watching the Netflix documentary "9-11 and the war on terrorism" and it's the first one I've ever liked - it exposes the mistakes that the US has made thoughout this 20 year saga in Afghanistan. If key decisions were made a little better initlly it shows you how different the outcome would have been. 

Amazing yet harrowing mini-series.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Asterix (9/9/21)

Was in the pub with some stock exchange colleagues (as usual). When we saw the first plane hit, we all raced back to trading offices to buy oil and gold. To this day I actually feel guilty that we made money that day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/9/21)

I had come down to Cape Town to have our paintball guns (markers) serviced. The company I was visiting was home-based and we all ended up in their lounge watching everything unfold on TV. I had to come back the next day because nobody worked afterward.

I am an atheist so I don't think that my feelings about the religious aspects of 9/11 would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

